# Hello Ladies



## JJCPerth (May 9, 2012)

This is my first post onto a cycling forum. I am a new road cyclist and am keen to experience road cycling with my husband who has been cycling for a few years now. I need to work on my fitness and get used to my first road bike. So far I have enjoyed the rides with my husband who is keen to teach me the basics.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Welcome!


----------



## JJCPerth (May 9, 2012)

*Thank you*

Thanks.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Aloha and welcome! There's a few of us womenfolk here.


----------

